
The IKEA Test for New Hires in Startups - dice89
https://medium.com/@iris.bro/the-ikea-test-for-new-hires-3e9a50d97241
======
sharemywin
I get it you dropped the ball. we all make mistakes. No problem will get
someone in to fix it.

[https://www.taskrabbit.com](https://www.taskrabbit.com)

Don't have a corp card yet. Should I sign us up for this?
[https://www.expensepoint.com/](https://www.expensepoint.com/)

Now that the distractions are over, let's focus on what we're here to get
done.

